# Romulan



## 2180628097 (Aug 30, 2012)

got some weed called Romulan for the first time.Not too bad,I really enjoy it.Strong smell,and I love it.

happy trails~


----------



## KushXOJ (Aug 30, 2012)

yup its a good indica 

i got a couple seeds out of some romulan from a despensary


----------



## Budologist420 (Aug 30, 2012)

My romulan is a straight sativa.

Well at least it's growing like one, my whole yard is Indicas aand the Rom looks nothing like them.

Def one of my all time favorite strains


----------



## 420mon (Aug 30, 2012)

Budologist420 said:


> My romulan is a straight sativa.
> 
> Well at least it's growing like one, my whole yard is Indicas aand the Rom looks nothing like them.
> 
> Def one of my all time favorite strains


Hmmm really mine looked indica even the buds came out hard and dense like indica.


----------



## KushXOJ (Aug 30, 2012)

Budologist420 said:


> My romulan is a straight sativa.
> 
> Well at least it's growing like one, my whole yard is Indicas aand the Rom looks nothing like them.
> 
> Def one of my all time favorite strains


Idk all the romulan I've ever gotten have been indica dominant , the head high is there but its more of a couch lock / goodnight strain 

Theres mixed reviews about it on leafly, but they have it listed as a indica

http://www.leafly.com/indica/romulan 

This comment stood out bow that you say it grows like a sativa 

Anonymous said 3 months ago despite what people say its actually a sativa the guy breeding it was breeding short and stout sativas only thats why you see so many people mention a head high. theres alot of stories about it but is definatley a sativa. 

My romulan bagseeds are all growing very indica like


----------

